# Flood Pictures...



## MSG Rude

Folks,

I am making this a sticky note. Please post pictures of the flood as you see it. It can be sandbagging, flood pictures, or anything related.

Lets keep it just pictures with narrative.

Here are some pictures from the Fargo Dome between 5 and 10 PM yesterday. Pictures are from my cell phone so some are blurry..sorry.


----------



## woodpecker

[/quote]

South of Abercrombie..... As of this morning the Red and the Wild Rice joined 1 mile South of Aber! First time ever as far as anyone down here knows!!!


----------



## R y a n

More pics...









A canoe sits in icy water near a flooded home in Bismarck, N.D., March 24, 2009. (Mike McCleary/The Bismarck Tribune/AP Photo)









Megan Palmer of Fargo, N.D., fills sandbags in the hope of holding back floodwaters of the Red River March 24, 2009.(Carolyn Kaster/AP Photo) 









Doug Stensguard and his son Michael, left, look out from their floodwater-surrounded home March 24, 2009, in Fargo, N.D. Stensguard built an earthen and sandbag dike around his home in the hope of holding back the rising floodwater from the Red River. The only way to get there is by boat. (Carolyn Kaster/AP Photo) 









High water from the flooding Beaver Creek covers a car on the south side of Linton, N.D., March 23, 2009. Beaver Creek, the Knife River in Hazen and Spring Creek in Zap were at record flood stage.
(Tom Stromme/The Tribune/AP Photo)


----------



## 9manfan

Looking at these pic's, it's just hard to imagine what the people are going thru, I guess the pic of the father and son next to there house, the look on the fathers face says it all, prayers are sent to you guys,,,,,


----------



## R y a n

Some pics of the Jamestown area:

There's a bridge under there. No, really.








Mike Zimmerman, Stutsman county road superintendent, shared this picture with us here at The Jamestown Sun. It's a bridge over Beaver Creek about 5 miles outside of Jamestown. Well, it used to be over Beaver Creek. For the time being, it's more of a bridge beneath the creek.









J.R. Cebula, a 52-year resident in this house in Buchanan, N.D., said Tuesday he has never seen the flood waters like this before. A frozen culvert is believed to be the cause of the water backing up into his yard. 
John M. Steiner / The Sun


----------



## franchi

Richard Tsong-Taatarii / AP
Doug Stensgaard returned to inspect flood damage to his home along the Red River near Fargo on Wednesday.


----------



## wburns

I live in Linton. My house was the first to flood on the south side of town where most of it happened. I was able to get in today. I had about a foot of water on the main floor. Most of our stuff was above that so we are very fortunate. Others in our community are far worse off. Below are a couple of pictures from early Sunday before it got high.


----------



## R y a n

Figured we better get this vid over here to this thread too...

Here's the FargoDome last night in time lapse video..

Bob Kellam is that you driving the payloader?






Simply incredible!


----------



## bearhunter

look's kinda like the dome in new orlenes during katrina NOT!!!! 8) 8)


----------



## Bob Kellam

Yes...... On my way out again


----------



## HARRY2

Here is a couple from Tuesday when i tried to get to work.
About 15 miles SW of Jamestown.


----------



## averyghg

Bismarck Pics

The street right outside our apartment, we live on the bottom floor and were advised to move everything on high places and evacuate the building









Another look at the road and the unistop south of town









12th ave S fully underwater


















Water up to the buildings


----------



## Bob Kellam

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2009/0 ... index.html


----------



## MSG Rude

Here are some new ones:


----------



## hunter121390

wow


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Ill get some air lift pics up later..... I saw some people taking pics Ill try and get them from them


----------



## averyghg

Im not gonna lie, it p*isses me off when out of staters are asking "where are the snow geese right now in ND" when us residents are busting our a$$es trying to save this state!

Here are some pics of the wahpeton/Breckenridge area


----------



## averyghg




----------



## averyghg

Fairmount ND









wahp/breck


----------



## averyghg




----------



## Goldy's Pal

Sorry to see this guys, you have my sympathy. Living along the Mississsippi I know about flood, not good. One thing I wanted to add is the news is obviously all over this and I can tell you the people of North dakota are getting a lot of respect for their determination, hard work ethic and never quite attitudes. I know some of you and know you will win this battle and overcome this disaster one way or another, you are survivors. I also heard a bus full of our local college kids are up there helping out too. I know ND people pretty well overall and know you will win this battle! God bless.


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy's Pal said:


> Sorry to see this guys, you have my sympathy. Living along the Mississsippi I know about flood, not good. One thing I wanted to add is the news is obviously all over this and I can tell you the people of North dakota are getting a lot of respect for their determination, hard work ethic and never quite attitudes. I know some of you and know you will win this battle and overcome this disaster one way or another, you are survivors. I also heard a bus full of our local college kids are up there helping out too. I know ND people pretty well overall and know you will win this battle! God bless.


x2!!!


----------



## MSG Rude

These are pictures of County Road 17 that goes to the Eagle Run development south of West Fargo. Notice the water level under the bridge. They are banking along the Sheyenne River in places in the other pictures.


----------



## sage

Hang in there guys.
I went through this type of flooding in '74 not as big and didn't cover the large percent of the state like yours.
It all sucks. Good luck.


----------



## Norm70

Just NW of oakes on the james river


----------



## Blue Plate

Norm70 that is crazy. The james is that far over its banks! :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk

Wow...

And yet there are schmucks who have put traveling to SE ND to hunt snows at the top of their priorities.. :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70

oakes is ok. fullerton and lamoure have gotten hit. i couldn't find a road west of oakes that wasn't closed last night. she's ugly boys. still not like fargo though.

pic was taken on some gravel just west of the golf course.


----------



## Springer

These are on the GF side looking over probably straight across from the Blue Moose. Taken this morning, getting close to the wall.


----------



## R y a n

More photos:


----------



## R y a n




----------



## R y a n

The definition of irony


----------



## R y a n

and more:









6" of snow 1 day later...









Self Explanatory









2nd Street Dike









Sandbag Central.. da Fargo Dome


















Police escorting sandbags to the Hackberry neighborhood, Fargo ND









Sgt. 1st Class Alan Sabinash, green jacket, and several members of the 817th Engineer Company (Sappers), assemble sections of a collapsible barrier device called a HESCO, March 24, in Fargo, N.D. The sections of HESCO are being linked together and filled with sand to create a flood barrier from the rising waters of the Red River. U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Master Sgt. David H. Lipp.









In this photo by the U.S. Coast Guard, two airboat crews deployed from Coast Guard District 9 await the next search and rescue mission during the 2009 midwest flood response, Wednesday, March 25, 2009. The airboats are used in shallow water throughout residential areas. Numerous Oxbow residents were evacuated to dry ground. (U.S. Coast Guard photo/Petty Officer 3rd Class Renee C. Aiello).


----------



## R y a n

Some others:









In this photo by the U.S. Coast Guard, a small boat crewmember from Small Boat Station Sault St. Marie, Mich., responds to a search and rescue call, Wednesday, March 25, 2009. Various Coast Guard units from around the country have been called to assist in the 2009 midwest flood response. (U.S. Coast Guard photo/Petty Officer 3rd Class Renee C. Aiello).









A view from a U.S. Coast Guard HH-65C Dolphin rescue helicopter shows Petty Officer 3rd Class Christopher Wheeler using a small boat to transport six people and two dogs to a safe rescue platform after the Red River flooded the Fargo area March 25, 2009. Wheeler, a Coast Guard rescue swimmer, was lowered from the helicopter and later assisted the four adults, one child, one infant and two small dogs as they were hoisted to safety by the rescue helicopter and crew from Air Station Traverse City, Mich. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Lt. Brendan Evans).









Members of the National Guard take a break from shoring up an earthen dike for a ham and cheese sandwich and hot cocoa from the Red Cross









American Red Cross making ham and cheese sandwiches in bulk


----------



## R y a n

A common sight on every evacuated home.









Authorities in Fargo, ND and Moorhead, Minn. asked residents to leave signs in windows when they leave their homes, detailing how they can be reached and if utilities to the home have been shut off. Similar signs can be found for blocks in the city


----------



## sierra03

amazing, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Doogie




----------



## R y a n

*The sandbaggers: Sweat and sacrifice*

By: Heath Hotzler, INFORUM 
http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/235555/

A haze of sand dust and tractor exhaust fumes filled the air at the Fargodome on Friday as thousands of volunteers scrambled to fill sandbags in the final push to help save Fargo from the rising Red River.

Every job had its own designated section of the arena.

People separated bags in the first row of seats, surveying up close the sea of volunteers pouring sand and tying bags on the dome's concrete floor.










Hundreds of pallets loaded with filled sandbags engulfed the east half of the arena, a testimonial to the hours of hard work going on here since the call for help came days ago.










"It's just amazing what people can do when they put their minds to it," said Clay Elliott of Rogers, N.D.

Elliott, a 48-year-old farmer, said he packed up a week's worth of clothes and headed to Fargo on Tuesday when he heard the city desperately needed volunteers.

When he arrived, Elliott helped friends in south Fargo move furniture and sandbag. He then headed to the Fargodome to help from 3 to 7 p.m.

He's been volunteering at the dome since, going to work wherever he's needed from 6 a.m. to 8 p.m.










"I enjoy helping," Elliott said as he rested against a wall separating the dome's seats from the floor. "I'm going to stay (in Fargo) until they quit asking for volunteers."

Elliott is no stranger to lending a hand in a time of crisis.

He said he spent about 15 consecutive days as a high school student helping sandbag as Valley City, N.D., fought off a flood in 1979.

He volunteered in Grand Forks, N.D., during the city's devastating flood of 1997.

Elliott and some friends also traveled to Northwood, N.D., in 2007 to help after a massive tornado ripped through town.

"It's very emotional," he said. "It makes you feel good about yourself when you get to help other people."

Others at the Fargodome share Elliott's passion.

North Dakota State University juniors Mitch Zachman, Adam Novak and Tyler Rath were each wearing muddy T-shirts with "Sandbaggers 2009" scrawled across the front.

"We like to consider ourselves members of the sandbagger's union," Zachman said.

"A lot of people are affected by this," Rath said. "We might as well help out."

John Ortberg, a 46-year-old computer programmer from Zimmerman, Minn., has volunteered for several days after making sure his mother's home in north Fargo was safe from floodwaters.

"I've got the opportunity to come and help," Ortberg said. "I kind of felt compelled to do what I can. &#8230; I'm going to keep going until they tell me to stop."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rs94

wow... thats too bad. i thought the pond in my back yard was realy high. i wanted to come and help in fargo mn but couldnt get out of school.

we are praying for all of you.


----------



## R y a n

Most recent pics from today









Downtown Fargo is seen at the Main Ave. bridge as the Red River continues to rise, Saturday, March 28, 2009, over Fargo, N.D. (AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster)









North Dakota Gov. John Hoeven, left, holds up a large bag designed to hold a ton of sand as he speaks at a news conference with Fargo Mayor Dennis Walaker, center, and Deputy Mayor Tim Mahoney Saturday, March 28, 2009, in Fargo, N.D. (AP Photo/Elaine Thompson)

The bags are going to be used as "sand bombs" and dropped from helicopters in the case of a substantial breach in the dike, to quickly plug holes where large fill is needed quickly.









An rescue airboat moves down a flooded icy road as the Red River continues to rise, Saturday, March 28, 2009, over Fargo, N.D. (AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

A few others. 
























































































































These are a few pictures from the past week. I wish I would have had a cameraman following us the whole week. We have seen some mericals and some simply amazing people.

The home that was fetured in these photos is a complete loss.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Few more.


































Got suprised on the 24th AKA my 21st birthday with a cake and a song by about 120 people. I think this was the first time I got tears in my eyes when someone sang happy birthday to me.


----------



## USAlx50

Nice pics Mike. I have plenty of [email protected] comments to go with a bunch of them but i suppose I'll keep them to myself 

Kind of depressing looking at them and knowing that house is a loss after all we put into it....


----------



## R y a n

Anyone know who owns this poor unfortunate shanty?

This thing must be 10,000 sq ft! I thought Mike Volk's shack on Rose Creek was the largest in the area? This thing dwarfs it !


----------



## blhunter3

R y a n said:


> Anyone know who owns this poor unfortunate shanty?
> 
> This thing must be 10,000 sq ft! I thought Mike Volk's shack on Rose Creek was the largest in the area? This thing dwarfs it !


Ahh, I see you found my house. :wink:


----------



## MDV89

its the guy who owns RDO i believe....did some surveying around there this summer....not a bad little shanty


----------



## NDMALLARD

That house is in Highland Park north of Fargo. Go to maps.live.com and you can get a birds eye view of the area. I don't know who owns the house but I have friends that live very near that house in Highland Park and their shack is not too shabby either.


----------



## R y a n

NDMALLARD said:


> That house is in Highland Park north of Fargo. Go to maps.live.com and you can get a birds eye view of the area. I don't know who owns the house but I have friends that live very near that house in Highland Park and their shack is not too shabby either.


I received assistance as to the owner... :thumb:

Thanks!


----------



## BeekBuster

Those are some crazy pics.


----------



## R y a n

This photo about sums it up...

Taken at Moorhead Sandbag Central earlier today before the snow started coming down hard..


----------



## R y a n

And the upcoming forecast for the region:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

R y a n said:


> Anyone know who owns this poor unfortunate shanty?
> 
> This thing must be 10,000 sq ft! I thought Mike Volk's shack on Rose Creek was the largest in the area? This thing dwarfs it !


That would be Offutt's house. Mow the white one to the left. It is on Harwood groves.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Here is some from the air! Well worth the effort to go up in a plane if you have a chance!


































































































































House from all of my pictures that we sandbagged. 
































































I can explain a few if you have questions.


----------



## woodpecker

Thanks for sharing these latest Mike!!!!! Truly amazing photos. Some of the pics. that appear to be snowed over fields, I'm guessing are slack water areas that are iced over with snow on the ice. There are a couple that appear to be from the Wild Rice South of town correct?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

yes they are from all over. I like the trollwood arch thing.

Some of the later ones are North of town


----------



## rcnut143

I hate to say this but I honestly had no idea there was flooding of any kind going on until I stopped by to check the boards. I wish you guys the best, it looks like you are putting up an unbelievable fight.


----------



## barebackjack

hunt4P&Y said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who owns this poor unfortunate shanty?
> 
> This thing must be 10,000 sq ft! I thought Mike Volk's shack on Rose Creek was the largest in the area? This thing dwarfs it !
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Offutt's house. Mow the white one to the left. It is on Harwood groves.
Click to expand...

Yup. I patrol that area, its HUGE!

And he needs to learn how to setup a pump.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

One of the deer I shot in the in-town season died in the tree's just in the bottom of the picture. One of my stands is just down and too the left of the pic. I can see his TV while sitting in the stand!


----------



## taddy1340

One thing I more than likely missed in discussion...how did the moving go for any ranchers? Did most just take their cattle to higher ground outside the area? Did anyone lose any?


----------



## woodpecker

taddy1340 said:


> One thing I more than likely missed in discussion...how did the moving go for any ranchers? Did most just take their cattle to higher ground outside the area? Did anyone lose any?


I do know of a guy close to the Wild Rice that lost in the ball park of 25,000 turkeys!!


----------



## barebackjack

taddy1340 said:


> One thing I more than likely missed in discussion...how did the moving go for any ranchers? Did most just take their cattle to higher ground outside the area? Did anyone lose any?


Cows along the red? hahahahahahahaha.........where?

The few down in the kindred area just got moved to higher ground if they were in danger.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

More horses then cows near the Red. Lots of domestic animals needed to be moved or rescued in a hurry. Lots of folks stepped up to board the horses in need.

In some areas herds of deer were bunked in dry yards right next to homes that were safe.

I have not caught wind of any real livestock loss issues here in the Central Red.

Western ND has had there hands full as has Central, and South Central ND with calfing time and high water. It has taken it's toll and will continue to cause them problems for a while yet.


----------



## jdpete75

off topic: hunt foy pope and young, I think I saw you hunting by my parents farm this winter! I remember the decal in the window of a red 3/4. Small world


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Very well could have been!


----------



## deacon

bump!

Just a good reminder to all of us, looking back it is unreal that the damage was not a lot worse. Hats off to all the people of ND and the red river valley (yeah those NR from MN) for pursavering (sp)!

Lets make the most of the time we have and treat others with dignity and respect.


----------



## NDhunter14




----------



## NDhunter14

the above pictures were taking in and around burlington and the minot retrievers club, no pictures from the projects in burlington, it about 10 to 15 feet lower there then the rest of the town, the NG saved what they could, told everyone to get out and pretty much let it flood, there was no way they could have built a sandbag wall 15 feet high, they did one heck of a job though


----------



## USAlx50

deacon said:


> bump!
> 
> Just a good reminder to all of us, looking back it is unreal that the damage was not a lot worse. Hats off to all the people of ND and the red river valley (yeah those NR from MN) for pursavering (sp)!
> 
> Lets make the most of the time we have and treat others with dignity and respect.


 :beer: :beer: Good bump!


----------

